# Old Tyco Corvette + Pattos Place decals



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Kept the original paint job, minus the hood number. Might add a meatball number to it yet, and detail out the taillights, etc.

'doba


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet, Doba!
Nice bendy job on the decals! :thumbsup: That is how tyco should have tampo'd it!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wow, nice use of the "dime a dozen" corvette


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Very nice. Looks brand new from the factory with the smokin' theme.

Jim


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Now that's making a great car out of a cheap one!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very well done sir!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Work, great use of the car of many in the pile.....I need to get back to work....


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Detailing out the backside will take it to that next level. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*1976C*,

Agree . . .

_Nice _ looking ride. Once detailed, should post result . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------

